# 65 GTO quarter glass reassembly



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Trying to get my power windows working in my 65 Convertible. They would get hung up so I bought new motor/regulator assemblies from Auto City Glass. Had a heck of a time getting them out basically had to take the tracks and regulator off their mountings and finagle it all apart while inside the quarter...

Going back in the instructions that came with the regulator said to mount the regulator install the front track loosely and drop the window in the track lining up the regulator... I have found no position where I can get the regulator roller into the track on window, while the front two rollers are in the front track. Has anyone done this and able to offer any advice on where to position things so I can get the regulator roller inserted in the track? At this point I figure I have to take the regulator off the inner quarter so I can move the roller into the track then adjust it so I can bolt the regulator and front track up basically simultaneously. ....


----------

